
The God of Startups - Sam_Odio
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belphegor
======
volida
daemon(s) originates from the Greek word deimon
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_%28mythology%29> which means someone who
is wise, knows things, has wide and wise knowledge of something. In the
ancient Greek times it was not linked to the concept they are now.

------
jwecker
hmm. ambassador to France. Anyway, the last line of the first paragraph is
dead on.

